# Wheel Brightener Bottles...



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Are on one of the big pallets that we have had delivered today and should be back in stock this afternoon. 

Before you all ask, I havent got any spouts on it 

Johnny


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Bugger was just about to order, and need spouts, and a PC counter weight. 

BTW Will still order.


----------

